# Help! Idk what to do! Omg!



## jwthaparc (Jun 30, 2022)

So I have this piece of cpm 10v left over from a billet I bought a while back that I've been saving, and I just can't decide what to make with it. 

Its 3.75x1.25x.25 inch roughly. The thickness is a little less that .25 not important enough for me to get the calipers out, and see what exactly the width is. 










So it's a bit too small for me to make a normal fixed blade knife. I'm just not sure what my options are with it. I've thought it over a bit over the past few months, and have come to any conclusions. So this is my call you guys for help.


----------



## Barmoley (Jun 30, 2022)

You could make a 2.5” or so utility knife with partial tang. 2 pins and some epoxy in ironwood or some synthetic material would do it. Will be nice for cardboard cutting or any other cutting like carpet, leather, etc


Something like this, your blade will be shorter, but same idea.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Jun 30, 2022)

A small paring knife, a couple of kiridashi, a box plane blade, a retrofit blade for a pocket knife?


----------



## jwthaparc (Jun 30, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> a retrofit blade for a pocket knife?


Now that is interesting.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Jun 30, 2022)

jwthaparc said:


> Now that is interesting.


I bought a few 110's on sale last year intending to do just that with M4 or possibly now MagnaCut, but I just haven't had the time.


----------



## jwthaparc (Jun 30, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> I bought a few 110's on sale last year intending to do just that with M4 or possibly now MagnaCut, but I just haven't had the time.


I have an k390 endura, that needs the blade replaced, it's basically almost all the way gone. I also have a civivi elementum that is a good candidate. 

The thing about the endura is the blade is exactly the length of the piece of steel I have, I don't think I have enough room to shape it, and finish it. 

So that leaves the elementum. If I'm going to replace the blade on it. I'm going to want to see if I can find some new hardware, because one of the torx on the pivot got stripped, and I had to turn it into a Phillips. So I'll look into that, and maybe some new beatings while I'm at it.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Jun 30, 2022)

jwthaparc said:


> So I'll look into that, and maybe some new *beatings* while I'm at it.


Aha, there's a Freudian slip if I ever saw one.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 30, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> ....a retrofit blade for a pocket knife?


 Yeah like an opinel 6 or 7 or thereabouts, would be awesome


----------



## jwthaparc (Jun 30, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> Yeah like an opinel 6 or 7 or thereabouts, would be awesome


Huh. That would probably be super easy too. At least compared to a flipper or a back lock.


----------



## jwthaparc (Jun 30, 2022)

It's out of stock. but still.... what the hell!?!?



Robot or human?



Idk why it comes up like that when I post that link, but it's a link to Walmart dot com, a surprising find


----------



## Bensbites (Jul 1, 2022)

Can you weld on a tang or threaded rod and make a hidden tang edc? 0.25 thick is just too big for most kitchen knives. 

I picked up damasteel off cuts that are oddly shaped and thicker than I want. I may turn them into kiradashis.


----------



## jwthaparc (Jul 1, 2022)

Bensbites said:


> Can you weld on a tang or threaded rod and make a hidden tang edc? 0.25 thick is just too big for most kitchen knives.
> 
> I picked up damasteel off cuts that are oddly shaped and thicker than I want. I may turn them into kiradashis.


I potentially could I suppose, but welding a steel like cpm 10v, and getting good results is a bit more complicated than simpler steels.

Also too thick isn't really too big of a problem. You can always take material off. Putting it back on is another story.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Jul 1, 2022)

jwthaparc said:


> I potentially could I suppose, but welding a steel like cpm 10v, and getting good results is a bit more complicated than simpler steels.
> 
> Also too thick isn't really too big of a problem. You can always take material off. Putting it back on is another story.


A dovetail or keyhole fit tang would work in place of welding, without the hassle of a very slow cooling cycle. If you intend to go that route? My vote is still for a retrofit folder blade though.


----------



## jwthaparc (Jul 1, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> A dovetail or keyhole fit tang would work in place of welding, without the hassle of a very slow cooling cycle. If you intend to go that route? My vote is still for a retrofit folder blade though.


Yeah im definitely leaning towards the retrofitting thing. 

The kiridashi and stuff like that I had already thought of, but it seemed a bit boring, everybody does kiridashis already anyway.


----------



## Bensbites (Jul 1, 2022)

jwthaparc said:


> I potentially could I suppose, but welding a steel like cpm 10v, and getting good results is a bit more complicated than simpler steels.
> 
> Also too thick isn't really too big of a problem. You can always take material off. Putting it back on is another story.


At 0.25 in, could you drill and tap?


----------



## jwthaparc (Jul 1, 2022)

Bensbites said:


> At 0.25 in, could you drill and tap?


I don't see why not


----------



## sidey (Jul 1, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> Yeah like an opinel 6 or 7 or thereabouts, would be awesome


Sure I saw a pic once of a Raquinel on exactly this basis.


----------



## sidey (Jul 1, 2022)

Post in thread 'The Pocket Knife Thread'
The Pocket Knife Thread


----------



## Barmoley (Jul 1, 2022)

Jonas of Isasmedjan fame has made one too


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 1, 2022)

sidey said:


> Post in thread 'The Pocket Knife Thread'
> The Pocket Knife Thread



So sick


----------



## jwthaparc (Jul 1, 2022)

If I end up doing this. I won't look as cool as those, but hey. I bet It will hold an edge for a heck of a long time though


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 1, 2022)

Show your newest knife buy


Tetsujin Love that polish finish. Reminds me of the Konosuke kaiju




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------

